# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Personit te vetem qe me riktheu ne jete.

## studente22

erdhi dhe lulet e gezimit moren aromen me ndjellese te botes.erdhe dhe zemra ime filloj serish te rrah.ndoshta ishte e para qe e ndjeu ngrohtesine tende,ndoshta ishte e para qe parandjeu ringjalljen time.kisha rene ne gjume letargjik pa ty,pa ngrohtesine  edikujt qe te me donte.me duket vetja si ata femijet e vegjel qe qajne kur vine ne jete.askush s eka kuptuar ndonjehre pse qajne.qajne nga gezimi qe vijne ne jete apo qajne nga dhimbja se  e prandiejne se ci pret?se di po sot jam aq e lumtur sa me duket s edhe bota ka marre tjeter ngjyre,tjeter permasa,sehste me ajo bota  evogel qe me rrethone.cuditerisht permasat e saj jane bere relativisht te medhaja por une skma me frike s emos humb aty.je ti ai qe me tregon rrugen.rrugen e lumturise te zemres time.ndoshta te vinte keq per vete jeten time dhe mendove te beheshe epiqendra e saj.te vinte ekq per lotet e mi dhe mendove ti fshije.mendoje te ishe prane meje ne cdo cast.
faleminderit  jeta ime
faleminderit qe me bere serish te buzeqesh.!undefinedundefinedundefined

----------


## maratonomak

buzeqeshja e nje njeriu qe vetet te do te hap dyert e parajses .
sa mire eshte te gjesh nje njeri te tille.
te kuptoj studente dhe te uroj suksese

----------


## studente22

eshte vertet magjike kur ke prane dike qe e do dhe e di qe te do.te ben te ndihesh i dehur nga lumturia qe ke ne shpirt.jeta eshte perpara teje sepse nuk je me vetem.te uroj ta gjesh dhe ti sa me shpejt nje person te tille sepse ndryshe do ndihesh gjithmone gjysem.suksese dhe ty.

----------


## maratonomak

aha
jo
une nuk dashuroj me por mua me dashuron dikush tashme .
kjo me mjafton.
eshte e cmuar zemra ime dhe nuk e jap me kurkujt .
a eshte valle zemra dhe jeta nje loder per te luajtur me ndjenjat e saj?

----------


## studente22

dhe kjo serish te ben tye ndihesh mire.ka te njejten peshe me te dashurohesh.rendesi ka q edashuria per dike ose e dikujt te ben te ndihesh ne jete.

----------


## Poeti

Dashuria dhe te dashuruarit eshte plotesim i nje zbraztesie qe lind se bashku me ne, plotesim i nje nevoje qe eshte e barabart me nevojen per ajrin dhe ujin, plotesim i nje pjese tonen qe pa dashurine dhe pa te dashurin/en eshte nje gjysme e vehtes tone.
 Prandaj kur dashurojme, apo dashurohemi nga tjetri jemi tek atehere te kompletuar ne unin tone dhe te cmuar per aq sa e meritojme.
  Studente22 te uroj shume fat ne jete dhe vecanerisht ne dashuri e cila ne realitet eshte vete jeta...

----------


## studente22

thnx poeti.deri tani em dukej se skisha fat gjekundi .po ne te vertet sishte kjo.une fatine  ksiah pas deres duhet vetem te merrja kurajon ta hapja.

----------


## studente22

imbylla syte dhe medja mevajti cuditerisht te ty.fillova te mendoj sabukur doishte te ishimte dy bashke.,perca dite kamditelindjen.se keidenecdhurate do doja.dodoja vetem nje veshtrimte syve te tu.shumekerkoj?

----------


## Dito

studente ju pershendes:

Gezohem tek shoh optimizem ne shpirtin tuaj, keshtu qofshi ngahera.

Diku kam lexuar: Femer mos u deshpero nga zhgenjimi apo dhimbja, nese ke buze per te puthur, nese ke krahe per te perqafuar, E nese ke ndienja per te dashuruar, JETO.

Dito.

----------


## Ina_19

shume mbreselenese urime dhe pac fat studente 22.Ina_19 bye

----------


## studente22

thnx.te njejten gje ju uroj te gjitheve.

----------


## studente22

sjam me vetem.hena ka tjeter ngjyre.ka ngjyren e syve te tu i dashur.

----------


## studente22

per dashurine
Ashtu si shume te tjere te frymezuar nga Dashuria; nga kjo bukuri e jetes dhe nga ky gezim e lumturi e njeriut, thashe ti kushtoje dhe une nje shkrim kesaj mrekullie, ashtu sic e kapen lapsin dhe te tjere qe filluan te shkruajne e te shfletojne faqe te pafundme, kushtuar Dashurise. Akoma dhe sot pra cdo njeri i jep formen ose formulen qe atij vete i duket e pershtatshme ashtu sikurse ai vete e ka kuptuar apo jetuar, por kjo nuk do te thote se Dashuria ka me te vertete forme apo formule e ku ta dije une se me c'tjeter emer mund ta pagezoje cdo njeri prej tyre. U shkruajten ne emer te Dashurise histori te tera si libra, romane e citate, vjersha e poezi,kenge e muzike, u krijuan filma e teatra dhe shume te tjera, por njekohesisht dhe u prishen ne emer te Dashurise. [kam parasysh luften e TROJES me tin HELENA] Keshtu duke pare kete; mrekulli te jetes do te thosha dhe jo fenomen, mora dhe une lapsin per te shkruar, jo per Dashurine por per te gjithe ata qe jane shprehur apo kane shkruar ne menyra te ndryshme per te, por edhe per ata qe do te vijne ne te ardhmen. Kemi dy mije vjet qe shkruhet per te, dhe cdo njeri e cileson ose i jep formen qe atij vete i pelqen, ashtu sikurse e thashe dhe pak me larte, por si per cudi asnjeri nga keta njerez nuk na dha nje pergjigje te sakte ose Finale do te thosha, qe ta kuptonte cdo njeri, i madh a i vogel, burre a grua, i ri a i moshuar, me nje fjale te gjithe...! Por ju te dashur lexues mos prisni me ankthin se me poshte do te lexoni pergjigjen me te sakte te te gjitha koherave ne lidhje me Dashurine dhe qe ne kete paragraf do te mesoni "ENIGMEN E DASHURISE" nga une. Shkruajten dhe vazhdojne te shkruajne per Dashurine shume njerez te fushave dhe ketegorive te ndryshme si filozofe, shkrimtare, poete e dijetare, student e profesore, fshatare e qytetare, te thjeshte e intelektuale, i zi apo i bardhe, shkruajten pra njerez te lire, por shkruajten me bukur njerez qe jane denuar dhe me heqje-lirie, dhe qe i kane kthyer muret qe i rrethojne ne Mozaik te vertete me fjalite e tyre interesante. Kane shkruar edhe njerez me kondita shume te mira si kompjuteri apo drita elektrike mbi tryeze, por shkruajten dhe ata qe jane ne maje te malit me bagetite dhe pa drite dhe ku ne vend te drites perdorin driten e henes ose te qiririt, dhe qe si tryeze perdorin gjurin e kembes se tyre, dhe si kompjuter perdorin,,,, lere, me mire te mos e them se c'perdorin dhe se c'eshte kompjuteri per ata, sepse lexuesi do te filloje te qeshe dhe ndonje i pranishem do te kujtoje se lexuesi po lexon gazeten "KUNJI". Thone pra se Dashuria te frymezon, i jep shije jetes, e ben njeriun te lumtur dhe te llogjikshem por dhe ekstremiste, e ben njeriun te fluturoje pa patur krahe, por e ben ate te hidhet dhe nga urat me te larta sic jane ajo e SAN-FRANCISKOS apo ajo e BRUKLIN ne NEW-YORK qe po te kishin goje dhe duar do te na flisnin ose do te shkruanin per historite e njerezve qe fluturuan ose me mire te themi  qe u hodhen nga to per Dashurine ose per ate Dashuri qe nuk e gjeten kurre, dhe qe vendosen te hidhen nga ndertesat me te larta duke shpresuar se duke bere kete veprim tragjik ose vetevrasje te themi, do te gjenin Dashurine qe kerkonin, pra, ndertesat e larta dhe urat, qe njerezit qe humben Dashurine dhe Shpresen i perdoren per ti dhene fund jetes, nuk na i tregojne dhe as nuk na i shkruajne historite e tyre te dhimbshme sepse urat kane vetem kembe, dhe me kembe nuk mund te shkruhet. Keto jane disa nga vetite e Dashurise qe njerezit e dashuruar i ben te fluturojne ne qiell dhe njerezit e zhgenjyer apo te tradhetuar nga Dashuria i ben te fluturojne ose te zhyten drejt detit ose tokes, por kurre Qiellit. Kame mendimin se keta njerez kaq te dobet qe mberrijne ne keto veprime extreme nuk do te kene lexuar dhe as shkruar per kete Bukuri, Fenomen apo Mrekulli, quajeni si te doni Dashurine, se ajo i pranon te gjitha, sepse po te kishin lexuar apo shkruar nuk do te mberrinin ne kete veprim tragjik se te shkruash do te thote te lexosh, dhe te lexosh do te thote te mesosh, e te mesosh do te thote te kuptosh e te mos gabosh, por le ta leme menjane kete analize dhe te kthehemi ne temen qe lame me larte, tek Dashuria; Dikush mund te me pyese se cfare me shtyu apo me frymezoi mua qe te shkruaj dhe une per Dashurine. Dikush tjeter mund te me pyese se mos dhe une kame rene ne kthetrat e Dashurise; PO, i dashur lexues, i dashuruar kam qene dhe jam me jeten qe jetojme, dhe qe shijojme kete Frut kaq interesant, i them frut-interesant sepse cdo njeri i jep shijen qe ka vete ai person qe eshte ose ndihet i dashuruar, por mua nuk me shtyu dashuria qe te shpreh mendimin tim per dashurin por me shtyu etja qe njerezit kane ose duhet te njohin mbi Dashurine. Dhe ne fund te fundit per cfare do ti qe te shkruaj une i dashur lexues? Cfare te intereson me teper ne kete bote?! Mos do te mesosh se sa eshte kursi i valutes ne DAW-JONES te NEW-YORK-ut, se sa eshte cmimi i naftes per fuci ne KUVAJT, se sa parti politike ka Shqiperia, do te ta them dhe kete por pa u larguar nga tema jone qe eshte te flasim per Dashurine dhe jo per politiken e Shtetit te pa Bashkuar me Shtetet Evropiane [SH B SH E] Une nuk merrem dhe as qe kam ide se c'eshte partia politike dhe se c'rol luajn ato, por nje gje e di me siguri se, ska familje shqiptare te mos kete ndonje pjesetar te familjes Aleate te ndonje partie politike, por le ta nderpresim ketu per ta vazhduar kur te mesoj per politiken, dhe le te flasim pak akoma per Dashurine se dhe lexueset do te thone se e fillova me Dashurine dhe po e mbaroj me politike, pa kuptuar ose pa mesuar akoma gje per Dashurine. Por une i dashur lexues te thashe qe ne fillim te ketij artikulli se nuk do te jap pergjigjen me te sakte te koherave mbi "ENIGMEN e DASHURISE", por ti mos u merzit nga ky shkrim pa ndonje rezultat, por vazhdo te Dashurosh e te Jetosh, dhe lerme MUA te shkruaj dhe ti te lexosh,,,           ME NDERIME,,, DHE ME VAZHDIME,,,

----------


## EDUARDI

> erdhi dhe lulet e gezimit moren aromen me ndjellese te botes.erdhe dhe zemra ime filloj serish te rrah.ndoshta ishte e para qe e ndjeu ngrohtesine tende,ndoshta ishte e para qe parandjeu ringjalljen time.kisha rene ne gjume letargjik pa ty,pa ngrohtesine  edikujt qe te me donte.me duket vetja si ata femijet e vegjel qe qajne kur vine ne jete.askush s eka kuptuar ndonjehre pse qajne.qajne nga gezimi qe vijne ne jete apo qajne nga dhimbja se  e prandiejne se ci pret?se di po sot jam aq e lumtur sa me duket s edhe bota ka marre tjeter ngjyre,tjeter permasa,sehste me ajo bota  evogel qe me rrethone.cuditerisht permasat e saj jane bere relativisht te medhaja por une skma me frike s emos humb aty.je ti ai qe me tregon rrugen.rrugen e lumturise te zemres time.ndoshta te vinte keq per vete jeten time dhe mendove te beheshe epiqendra e saj.te vinte ekq per lotet e mi dhe mendove ti fshije.mendoje te ishe prane meje ne cdo cast.
> faleminderit  jeta ime
> faleminderit qe me bere serish te buzeqesh.!undefinedundefinedundefined



E DASHUR MIKE E FORUMIT

TI SHKRUAN PAK POR SHKRUAN SHUME BUKUR DHE ME SHUME NDJENJE

URIME

EDUARDI...

----------


## studente22

mbulla syte ishe perseri aty.te preka dhe ndjeva ngrohtesine tende.ndjevq puthjet e tua.sdua te zgjohem shpirt/me ler te vdes/

----------


## studente22

sinqerisht thnx eduarti.me perlqejne shkrimet e tua.

----------


## studente22

sot dhe hena eka ndryshuarngjyren e saj.meduket mendjellese,me e dashuruar me qiellin ,me yjet.me duket meedahuruar me veten e saj.sie ehste emundur qe ndihem kaq e qete,kaq ne jete?kaq me gezim per diten qelind neser?mos valle e kane fajin syte etu i dashur?sigurisht ata e kane qe gjithcka me duket me tjeterngjyre.

----------

